# Yongnuo RF-603c triggers



## Greglebowski (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello, first post here. 
I've got a set of Yongnuo RF-603c triggers. Is there any way I can use them to trigger a remote flash, while maintaining the availability of TTL for the on camera flash? They are obviously not capable of TTL pass through, and using the included remote trigger just fires the shutter. Would a TTL passthrough cable on the camera hotshoe work, and just have the trigger attached to the tripod mount underneath? Or would it work with a PC sync cable set up? 
I'm shooting with a 5dmk3, a 600ex-rt as my main flash, and a 430ex my slave.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## FEBS (Aug 31, 2014)

Hello,

Welcome to CR.

Concerning your question, yes a ttl-pass through cable work. So camera, cable pass trough on top of camera and flash on top of cable. At the end of the cable the 603. This should work.

But why would you choose such a solution. Can your 430 not being seen by the 600? A less complex solution might be the 600 on top of the camera, and the 430 triggered by the 600 in an optical way. Or you should have both the yn622 which is fully ttl compatible. The version II of the 603, which was released end of last year, has a built in ttl pass through.


----------



## Greglebowski (Aug 31, 2014)

Hi FEBS,

Thanks for the reply. I can use the 430 as a optical slave, but if I need extra range of there is no line of sight, I need to use a radio trigger. I'll try a pass through TLL cable. 
Thanks


----------

